# Sr20-det Fwd



## pyrohardcore (May 16, 2004)

ok, i was told by this huge nissan nut, that i could actually put a FWD SR20-DET in my honda hatch back. he said something about a blackbird or black top? he was tellin me his friend did it to his hyundai also. and that the swap isn't even all that big of a deal. has anyone heard of such a thing? or can you supply with some info on this topic?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

anything is possible, for the right price, of course


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

just for grammar's sake .. its "bluebird" (1 of the FWD sr20det's) :thumbup:


----------



## pyrohardcore (May 16, 2004)

yea, upon more research i realized that a bluebird is 1 of the FWD SR20's and i also realize that anything is possible for a price, but he implied that it isn't a huge ass deal. as if it were only slightly more complicated then a typical honda swap. thanks for the posts and i apologize for my grammar, although i didn't see the flaw. i did, however, see in error in my information. lol


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say it's a bit more complicated than a typical honda swap, considering Nissan's are oriented in a totally reverse manner than honda 4cyls.


----------



## Arithmetic (Jan 20, 2004)

i have an easier chance putting a sr20 in my lancer than you do with your honda, since the engine setup are *exactly alike*, its scary. I even made a thread and consider doing it, but its money that plays a roll.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you are better off getting a sentra/200sx and doing the swap.. it takes a lot of modification and time to switch a nissan motor in a honda.. didn't you even watch the fast and the furious


----------



## pyrohardcore (May 16, 2004)

hold on one friggin second. its automatically assumed that because i want to do somethin abnormal with a vehicle, ya know, rather then the same shit everyone else and their mom does, that i'm a FATF tard? suck my buttocks. next thing its gonna be like "galaleo 12 or 24 ?" i could just find a sentra and replace the whole subframe in my honda. ya know, honda on the outside, sentra on the inside. including steering and brakes. so before you get all deuchified about it, <anyone that is> i do have some comprehension of building a vehicle. just was curious if anyone had heard of anything like this before.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Why ask something that pertains to opinions when you can't deal with them?


----------



## pyrohardcore (May 16, 2004)

i can take opinions about the matter. or any matter. but belittle-ing <i suck at spelling> is not an opinion that is of any significance in this matter. is it?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey G, it was a joke. Don't take it so personally. Had he said "you've been watching too much TFATF," then I could understand, but as far as I'm reading into it, the dude was just kidding about the TFATF comment.

Anyway...
Is is possible? Yes.
Is it practical? No.
Is it going to cost you an insane amount of money? Absolutely.
Is it worth it? Depends.


----------



## pyrohardcore (May 16, 2004)

spanks then. i figured itd be pretty costly i just thought perhaps someone had heard something about a kit or somethin of the sorts. thanks then. werd


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

dude, i was just joking.. i was just saying cuz in jonny trans garage, i believe he had all honda civics and i quote " i bet a couple of nissan sr20's would pull a premium"... they can be done, but you will be spending mad money bro


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I don't know maybe I'm not thinking it through but who cares if the honda motor/tranny are reverse from ours, if you use the FWD tranny with the sr20 the only thing you'd care about is where to mount the motor mounts and axle length. It seems pretty easy once you get the engine mounted in...


----------



## pyrohardcore (May 16, 2004)

i know that the newest style of civics with a K series enige are mounted opposite as the older B and D series engines. clockwise rotation vs. counterclockwise <not sure which one is which.> but wiring is my biggest issue. and proper aquisition of parts needed. i can get axels made, and fabricate mounts. hmm, i'm debatin.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

James said:


> I don't know maybe I'm not thinking it through but who cares if the honda motor/tranny are reverse from ours, if you use the FWD tranny with the sr20 the only thing you'd care about is where to mount the motor mounts and axle length. It seems pretty easy once you get the engine mounted in...


you prolly also have to worry bout how to setup up the steering column of is that needs modification.. also you have to make sure your tranny is in the same position for shifter purposes


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

bleh, details. steering column mounts in the same place you just have to make sure the tie rods can reach and fit, probably once again requiring some rigging... shift linkage... hell if they can put two engines in a Tiburon why can't you make a linkage for a simple swap like this?!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^true Dis


----------



## pyrohardcore (May 16, 2004)

thats why i had thought of using the whole nissan front end. i'd imagine i could "rig" a steering setup if not.


----------

